# One for the men..



## The Count (Aug 14, 2011)

...and possibly the ladies too. 

Some songs that are helping me to keep the faith in myself, and realise that there is a life beyond all this pain and crap we're going through. 

Apologies for my taste which is unashamed AOR melodic rock. Hope these help some of you regain your sense of faith in yourself anyway. 

Kevin Chalfant (Storm) Soul of a Man - YouTube

The Storm - Don't Give Up - YouTube

Journey-Change For The Better(Arnel Pineda) - YouTube

Dare - Stan Bush Music Video - YouTube


----------



## Sod (Aug 20, 2011)

Keep your head up man, it will get better


----------



## The Count (Aug 14, 2011)

I was just sharing some stuff that helped me matey. 

I had a talk with my wife today actually. She is adamant she wants a divorce. 

We had a heart to heart, had a few tears each, but she's finally owned up to her own crap and taken responsibility for it. Two years too late of course...

Still, it was good to have an honest conversation, where I went wrong (turns out not to be much), where she went wrong (rather a lot), but it comes down to two different people wanting two different things. 

She basically said she's too wayward, too selfish, and too flighty to ever commit to a marriage, which I knew deep down anyway. 

She's got everything she wanted, for now anyway, her dream house, her Mummy and Daddy living there to hide behind, her horses, two children, her freedom...

Well for now anyway. The grass doesn't get greener just because you want it to, and reality will bite before long. Not my problem anymore, I'm concentrating on building my own life back up, get my self esteem and self confidence back, and chase some of my own dreams that I put on the back burner to try and make her happy. 

She thanked me for giving her the best five years of her life, but she needs to work the rest out for herself and saw no point in putting me through anymore of her nonsense, a casual token nod to concern for my feelings, but I do agree with her. The last two years have been hell on Earth for me to be with her. I couldn't do it anymore. 

I'm sad but relieved. I know the path in front of me now, scary and slightly overwhelming though it is. I have full access to my children whenever I want, and we parted on good, even affectionate terms. We'll be good friends again, eventually, once I've healed up. 

I do think in the years to come, when it all falls down around her ears, she's going to need me a lot more than I'll want her. But I will have moved on by that point. I'm moving on from today in fact, no regrets, no blame, it just didn't work out. Sometimes you can't do anything about that. It just happens. Too much baggage in her past for anyone to deal with really. 

I'm saddened, but I feel cleaner emotionally. I can see the future a bit now instead of being sick with fear of what will happen to us. 

It's over. But, there will be life after this. There will be love after this, and I will be stronger and more confident after this. 

I'm going to make it and be just fine. 

I hope all of you will be too.


----------

